# Bloomsburg PA



## 90plow (Dec 22, 2001)

Hey guys 18 year old student at Bloomsburg University looking for a job doing landscaping or maintnence. I have had a job working for a landscaper for 3 years in NJ I planted trees, cut grass, drove trucks, made deliveries (non CDL), for the past 2 years I have worked on all the equipment doing basic maintence (oil changes greasing,wiring) I know how to run loaders, excavators, and backhoes (I'm not a professional operator). I ran my own plow operation last year, but have no way of going 1.5 hours home and trying to plow. Ive been plowing since I was about 16. I can work part time and weekends. Email me or send me a personal message. 
Thanks
Eric
[email protected]


----------



## Santo (Sep 3, 2003)

Dave @ (610) 789-HELP we have room for you and your truck if you dont mind heading down 476 @ exit 5 Villanova University.


----------



## 90plow (Dec 22, 2001)

Dave I dont have a truck right now for plowing I had to sell it when I came to school. I have a truck without a plow that I can drive to get to work. The only problem is we have off from school for a month over december and I wont be here I will be in NJ. If you need someone after that I can help out. How far are you from Bloomsburg? I can work in the spring also if you are looking for someone to work and your not far away. 
Thanks 
Eric


----------

